# Time travel



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Interesting article about the possibilities and problems with time travel....

http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/cosmicvariance/2009/05/14/rules-for-time-travelers/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Mr. Scott was right - you canna break the laws of physics


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

facts are only theories accepted as truths until proven otherwise. Ie. Flat Earth, Sun revolving around Earth, maggots evolving from decaying meat, etc.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

The idea that you can't change the future by going back in time to convince yourself in the past to do something different because "it already happened" disturbs me. This means that there is no free will, that everything we did or are going to do (makes no difference if it's in the past or future, as time is irrelevant since we went back due to to the curvature of space-time), is "set" as having already happened. What I mean is, not only what we DID already happened, but what we will DO has already happened, depending on ones point of view from outside the constraints of time (which IS what we're talking about, isn't it? Time travel?) Since the possibility remains that space-time is curved and events that are set have happened, will happen, means that they could happen AGAIN...in the EXACT same way they have been for, I dunno..an eternity? Are we in Hell? Doomed to repeat our lives in the exact same way without memory of what happened during the last go around? How would that happen? Well, in my meager brain I can see the possibility of the Big Bang. Space-Time is curved. So it's reasonable to assume that the Universe will eventually "meet itself" sometime in the future, causing a great crunch. The Universe becomes a singularity until critical mass then..BANG! it starts all over again. Space and Time repeat themselves exactly as it did before. Infinitely..which means I have written this an infinite amount of times, and you have read it an infinite amount of times and will continue to do so. Forever. I do hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

First off I believe that this type of subject is best delt with just before closing time at the local pub. Anyway, I would think that anytime you change an action in your past you are just making a new time line. Example, you eat the whole pizza and get sick, then you go back in time and tell yourself not to eat the whole pizza, presto, new time line. Each line still excites and goes on thier marry way. The number of time lines is infinite. And with other time lines inter acting with your time lines there are infinite number of futures. So the odds of you repeating your life over an over the same way is kinda low. Don't worry Doc, you have all the free-will you want and a infinite number of time lines to choose from. Another beer please.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Time Travel: Fantasy or Science*

http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/Weekend/story?id=7889332&page=1


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

One of my sisters lives in Spokane, Washington, which is three hours behind our time on the East coast. I tell myself I'm traveling back in time in a virtual sense whenever I call her on the phone


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

I like to slam a case of redbull in 60 seconds & run around in circles backwards really fast & see if i can pass myself..........


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Dark Lord!


Hey, do flashbacks count as time travel, not that I've had any?


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, Dark Lord!
> 
> Hey, do flashbacks count as time travel, not that I've had any?


Just depends if you are listening to a Jimmy Hendrix or Janice Joplin record ....LOL 
but we'll keep that between all of us if ya want............ 
-------------
But if i did drink a case of red Bull in 60 sec, i don't think it would give me wiings, more like the runs......


----------

